# Cody @ 10 months. Hiking and random



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cody and I took a 6 mile hike, plus he got to do some swimming. I'm uploading 4 or 5 more in a 2nd post (seems to upload better for me that way)

thanks for looking


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

more hiking, and one just around the house


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Laren


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

Adorable! That is a happy Shepherd face if i have ever seen one! :wub:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Navah. he sure is in heaven running off lead...plus dad had hotdog pieces in his pocket to ensure a great recall hehe


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He is looking great! So jealous you have good recall! 
I took Jake on a 5 miler yesterday (on leash  )


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Renee... I always use high value treats (chicken, hotdog etc) to train "come". I still very very rarely say "Cody Come" unless i have a treat for him. he's doing so well with it, I don't want to ruin it by not have a juicy reward. someday...i'll ween him off. 

fun! it's so nice and peaceful to hike with the pup. 

also, he's only off lead if i can see a lot of the trail ahead.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL....I could have a LIVE chicken....off lead very unreliable recall....but we are a work in progress! Yes, I love being in the woods with Jake, it's so peaceful and he really loves it! The weather is finally cooled off! 

Cody looks really good, is a black and tan blanket?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha, well mr Jake must not be quite as food driven as Cody. I wonder what other rewards you could use to help the recall??? hmm..

yeah, i bet down in AL you've got to wait for the evening to do much outdoors, especially in the summer.

Cody is a sable


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

A sable? GEEZ I don't know much about markings or coats....my friend has a sable and looks nothing like your handsome Cody.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lol, me either for the most part. plus i like them all anyhow hehe. well the breeder told me sable i others on the site confirmed that. i however and no expert either, but thanks again for the compliments on him


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a great place to walk in. Good looking dog!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you rerun... for Illinois its alright. i love the outdoors though, and typically head west or north for some real wilderness when i can. for quick day trips all ive got to work with are the forest preserves


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> more hiking, and one just around the house


He even LOOKS like a Cody


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cody is beautiful and he looks so happy!!!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

What a very handsome boy you have!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Paddy D, Wolfiesmom, and Taylor, thanks for looking and the compliments on him. im glad he looks happy  he does have that open mouth, tongue hanging out gsd smile quite often lol


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Very handsome dog, I love the coloring. I would agree that he's a sable but doesn't look like a typical one!! But after posting pics of his mom Im sure he gets some unique coloring from her  I wish I had more areas to hike with my dogs but Nebraska sucks


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Your GSD is very cute! mine has almost the exact same coat which is suprising. I have been confused on what to call her coat also lol if I knew how to post pictures i would put one up lol. I dont know if you come around centeral ohio much but theres a great national park here called Hocking Hills I take Schatzi there almost every weekend she loves it! its full of caves and waterfalls a great place to check out if your ever in ohio.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Marissa, thank you! yes Renee (jakeandrenee) didn't think he was a sable either. im not expert, but was told by the breeder he is considered a sable.. i think his papa was black/tan or blanket back so he is maybe a "mutt" in terms of color pattern

Schatzi, thank you as well. i don't get to Ohio often, but occasionally. I'll keep hocking hills in mind next time i get out that way. it would be a good esape from the car! lol


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Cody is super-handsome!! What a great face he has. You can tell how happy he is, which is so nice.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you MrsMiaW.

Im very happy that all of you can see that Cody is happy  *patts myself on the back* lol


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub: Awww, I love the pic of him with the stick. Cute. So, how many squirrels did he chase?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Jess! we didn't see any. well at least i didn't and he didnt chase after anything


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's a handsome boy.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you Missy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> thank you Missy


Where do you hike at?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi Laren,

It was the Lakewood Forest Preserve in Wauconda IL (Lake county forest preserve) they have a HUGE dog exercise area there too


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> hi Laren,
> 
> It was the Lakewood Forest Preserve in Wauconda IL (Lake county forest preserve) they have a HUGE dog exercise area there too


Have you ever been to the one in Libertyville?

It has a HUGE pond/lake in the middle, a huge field on one side and then trails through a wooded area. It's awesome.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't laren, but will google it  I'm probably going to hike with them again on saturday


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> I haven't laren, but will google it  I'm probably going to hike with them again on saturday


Lucky


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lucky? you can take your dogs hiking too


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> lucky? you can take your dogs hiking too


I dont like going by myself, not only that, I dont think I could handle Rogue going. Sin can stay off leash but Rogue cannot.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

well, recruit a friend and keep them on lead


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> well, recruit a friend and keep them on lead


How about I drop them off at your place and you take them?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lol, Cody, Mandi, Rogue and Sin...wow. you trying to kill me? lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> lol, Cody, Mandi, Rogue and Sin...wow. you trying to kill me? lol


You can handle it. Sin doesn't need to be leashed and it looks like Cody doesn't either. So you'll only have to leash Mandi and Rogue, your a strong guy, you can do it.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i think i recall hearing Rogue doesn't get along with dogs he doesn't know. i could see a brawl errupting...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> i think i recall hearing Rogue doesn't get along with dogs he doesn't know. i could see a brawl errupting...


Me might be ok with a girl dog though.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

well cody is a boy  Mandi though, sweet as can be 99%, but I've seen her SNAP too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> well cody is a boy  Mandi though, sweet as can be 99%, but I've seen her SNAP too!


Do you like how my sentence didn't make any sense? Apparently I cannot type today. :crazy:

Cody swings both ways, hahaha, his pink stuffed animal


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't read all the postings but wondering if your dog's parents were one B&T and one sable. Cody looks like both. My dog's parents were one each and she started out B&T but now you can see the sable a little.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

laren, you quit picking on my boy for having a pink stuffed animal! so what if he carries it everywhere he goes LOL 

Hi Paddy D, Cody's mom is a very unique looking sable, and his dad could be a B&T. I attached a pic of his parents for you to take a peek..thanks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> laren, you quit picking on my boy for having a pink stuffed animal! so what if he carries it everywhere he goes LOL
> 
> Hi Paddy D, Cody's mom is a very unique looking sable, and his dad could be a B&T. I attached a pic of his parents for you to take a peek..thanks


That is amazing. His dad has the markings of my dog. His mom looks like some of my dog's siblings, very dark. Interesting how different siblings can be in a litter.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

it is amazing Paddy. If i recall correctly, they had 10 pups. i know they had a couple solid black, a couple sable, a bi-color, and some B&T's...


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

They love the big sticks!


----------

